# Visigodo



## jazyk

Logo no primeiro episódio de _Cuidado com a língua_, do qual já lhes falei, chamou-me a atenção a pronúncia da palavra visigodos com o aberto: _visigódos_. No Brasil só se ouve e é o que registram os dicionários _visigôdo_. É comum essa pronúncia em Portugal? O fato estranhou-me porque, apesar de as diferenças prosódicas do português do Brasil e do português de Brasil serem mais que evidentes, o timbre do _e_ e do _o_ tônicos sempre me pareceu coincidir tanto cá como lá.


----------



## magdala

No plural as vogais abrem. Outro ex. um p(ô)rco e dois p(ó)rcos.


----------



## jazyk

Nem sempre. Acordo (ô), acordos (ô) e tantos outros exemplos. Infelizmente a sua explicação não faz muito sentido, a menos que você queira dizer que em Portugal é visigôdo (singular) e visigodos (plural), palavra que pertenceria ao grupo da metafonia.


----------



## Outsider

Há muita gente em Portugal que diz "visigódo", mas acho que o correcto é "visigôdo", se bem que nunca tenha tido a oportunidade de confirmá-lo. Parece que, quando as pessoas não sabem a pronúncia certa, por alguma razão acham que o "o" aberto soa mais correcto. 

Quanto ao plural, não sei como se pronuncia.


----------



## jazyk

Meu dicionário diz que tanto o singular quanto o plural se pronunciam com o _o _fechado. Achei interessante o suposto "erro" (que não sei se é erro em Portugal, mas no Brasil certamente o é) em um programa cuja função é exatamente fazer com que as pessoas os evitem.


----------



## Outsider

O Ciberdúvidas concorda com o seu dicionário. Infelizmente, a pronúncia viciosa "gódos" é popular entre os intelectuais portugueses, o que lhe dá um ar de legitimidade que ela não merece.
Que decepção!


----------



## magdala

jazyk said:


> Nem sempre. Acordo (ô), acordos (ô) e tantos outros exemplos. Infelizmente a sua explicação não faz muito sentido, a menos que você queira dizer que em Portugal é visigôdo (singular) e visigodos (plural), palavra que pertenceria ao grupo da metafonia.


 
Pegando na sua referência à metafonia, encontrei um site onde consta uma exposição publicada na revista *Mathesis*, cujo título é: *REGULARIDADE E IRREGULARIDADE NOS PARADIGMAS FLEXIONAIS*, MARIA LUÍSA A. F. DE ALMEIDA. como não posso establecer links, irei fazer um copy/paste do trecho que nos interessa. Lamento ser tão extenso. 
link para o assunto completo (vide página 9)
*(9) **Latim clássico: ïÌô â àá òóû ö au ø" L. coloquial: /aw/ /i/ /e/ /3/ /a/ /#/ /o/ /u/ *
*...... **motivada pelo fenómeno de metafonia. ...*
* ovo - ovos, porco -porcos, ou à oscilação entre /o/, em nomes do género masculino e /#/ nos nomes femininos correspondentes, como porco - porca, ou grosso / grossa. *
*porco - porcos, a par de lobos: lobo **-lobos, onde a vogal semi-fechada se mantém. *


Como bem dizias *jazyk*, nem sempre se dá a flexão nominal nos plurais mas acontece, e não se trata de uma manifestação de índole intelectual, nem de pronuncias viciosas, faz parte da evolução linguistica.


----------



## jazyk

Ou involução.


----------



## magdala

Involução porquê?


----------



## Outsider

magdala said:


> Como bem dizias *jazyk*, nem sempre se dá a flexão nominal nos plurais mas acontece, e não se trata de uma manifestação de índole intelectual, nem de pronuncias viciosas, faz parte da evolução linguistica.


Mas, Magdala, a metafonia não se dá *neste caso*. É só isso que importa!


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> Mas, Magdala, a metafonia não se dá *neste caso*. É só isso que importa!


 
Quem é que disse? Rebelo Gonçalves?


----------



## Outsider

Releia com atenção o que citou (e sublinhou a cores diversas). A alternância vocálica que refere aplica-se a palavras cujo masculino singular tem "o" fechado tónico. Se você me diz que ele é _aberto_, o texto não lhe serve para nada...!


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> Releia com atenção o que citou (e sublinhou a cores diversas). A alternância vocálica que refere aplica-se a palavras cujo masculino singular tem "o" fechado tónico. Se você me diz que ele é _aberto_, o texto não lhe serve para nada...!


 
Precisamente! Temos no singular, entre muitos, pôrco, acôrdo e visigôdo que no plural fica pórcos, acórdos e visigódos. 
Pelo menos é assim que me soa melhor e confirmei a mesma opinião com aqueles que me rodeiam, e garanto que não pertenço a nenhum círculo de intelectuais!

Também não nego que se calhar encontro-me no pelotão da frente no que respeita à iminente alteração linguística que se avizinha, abarcando novos exemplos de metafonia, empurrada por influências castelhanas.

Bem haja


----------



## Outsider

magdala said:


> Precisamente! Temos no singular, entre muitos, pôrco, acôrdo e visigôdo que no plural fica pórcos, acórdos e visigódos.


Na verdade, o plural de "acordo" deve-se ler "acôrdos". "Acórdos" é um erro, infelizmente frequente em Portugal -- cometido por políticos, jornalistas, etc., que tinham obrigação de falar melhor (por isso que isto confunde tanto as pessoas).

Portanto, como vê (e há outras excepções mais consensuais, tais como "gôrdo/gôrdos" -- ninguém diz "górdos"!), nem sempre o "ô" passa a "ó" no plural. É preciso saber quando é que isso acontece, e quando é que _não_ acontece. É uma das coisas chatas da nossa língua, mas não há nada a fazer a esse respeito. 

No caso de "visigôdo", o plural tradicional e sancionado pelas pessoas que entendem mais do português é "visigôdos", não "visigódos", apesar de, mais uma vez, muita gente mal informada dizer "visigódos", por analogia com as palavras que mudam o "ô" em "ó" no plural.



magdala said:


> Também não nego que se calhar encontro-me no pelotão da frente no que respeita à iminente alteração linguística que se avizinha, abarcando novos exemplos de metafonia, empurrada por influências castelhanas.


Quer ser descritiva, não prescritiva? Há 10 milhões de portugueses. Vamos imaginar que todos nós dizíamos "visigódos" (o que não é o caso). Mesmo assim, ao que parece, os brasileiros continuaram a dizer "visigôdos", e eles são 180 milhões. Então, se formos por aí, parece que o que o uso manda é dizer a palavra com "o" fechado.


----------



## jazyk

Concordo com tudo o que o Outsider disse acima.



> Também não nego que se calhar encontro-me no pelotão da frente no que respeita à iminente alteração linguística que se avizinha, abarcando novos exemplos de metafonia, empurrada por influências castelhanas.


E não entendo as tais "influências castelhanas", visto que nessa língua não há oposição entre vogais abertas e fechadas.


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> Na verdade, o plural de "acordo" deve-se ler "acôrdos". "*Acórdos" é um erro, infelizmente frequente em Portugal -- cometido por políticos, jornalistas, etc., que tinham obrigação de falar melhor (por isso que isto confunde tanto as pessoas).*
> 
> 1º É verdade que às vezes eles se enganam, mas a maioria tem uma formação académica superior à do cidadão comum, portanto não entendo o motivo de tanto despeito por este grupo social.
> 
> 2º Ainda que alguns linguistas aconselhem a manter a mesma pronúncia no singular e no plural no que respeita a este exemplo em concreto (acordos), parece que, segundo: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=10
> aínda não têm uma opinião definitiva...
> 
> *Portanto, como vê (e há outras excepções mais consensuais, tais como "gôrdo/gôrdos" -- ninguém diz "górdos"!), nem sempre o "ô" passa a "ó" no plural. É preciso saber quando é que isso acontece, e quando é que não acontece. É uma das coisas chatas da nossa língua, mas não há nada a fazer a esse respeito.*
> 
> 3º Eu nunca afirmei que a mudança do Ô no singular para o Ó no plural era uma regra generalizada. Apenas nomeei alguns exemplos onde isso é frequente acontecer. Eu nunca pronunciaria "górdos" ou "tólos".
> 
> 
> *No caso de "visigôdo", o plural tradicional e sancionado pelas pessoas que entendem mais do português é "visigôdos", não "visigódos", apesar de, mais uma vez, muita gente mal informada dizer "visigódos", por analogia com as palavras que mudam o "ô" em "ó" no plural.*
> 
> 4º Existe uma infinidade de palavras mal pronunciadas pela população portuguesa com as quais ninguém parece incomodado, até porque se as pronunciar-mos bem até soam mal: Lexivia (em vez de Lixívia); cestite (em vez de cistite) e muitas outras que agora não estou lembrada. Não entendo, então, como poderei ofender alguem se pronuncio "visogódos".
> 
> 
> *Quer ser descritiva, não prescritiva? Há 10 milhões de portugueses. Vamos imaginar que todos nós dizíamos "visigódos" (o que não é o caso). Mesmo assim, ao que parece, os brasileiros continuaram a dizer "visigôdos", e eles são 180 milhões. Então, se formos por aí, parece que o que o uso manda é dizer a palavra com "o" fechado*.


 
5º Também não percebo porqué é que temos que fazer comparações entre o que se fala no Brasil e o que se fala aqui. São nações diferentes, que mesmo que tenham uma lingua mãe comum, esa lingua sofreu serias alterações ao longo dos anos em ambos paises seguindo caminhos diferentes. Apesar dos acordos linguísticos que se tem feito, não deixa de existir um grande afastamento. Lembro-me perfeitamente que quando chegaram as primeiras telenovelas brasileiras, ninguem percebía muito bem o que eles diziam, mas com com o tempo fomos-nos acostumando a aqueles termos que hoje nos são bem familiares.


----------



## Outsider

magdala said:


> 1º É verdade que às vezes eles se enganam, mas a maioria tem uma formação académica superior à do cidadão comum, portanto não entendo o motivo de tanto despeito por este grupo social.


_No comment._



magdala said:


> 2º Ainda que alguns linguistas aconselhem a manter a mesma pronúncia no singular e no plural no que respeita a este exemplo em concreto (acordos), parece que, segundo: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=10
> ainda não têm uma opinião definitiva...


Não é bem isso que tiro da resposta do Ciberdúvidas:



> O plural de acordo deve ser com o o da segunda sílaba aberto ou fechado?
> [...]
> 
> *É o plural de acordo [côr].* A Língua Portuguesa encontra-se em evolução no que toca ao plural das palavras em cuja sílaba tónica há a vogal ô. [Etc., etc.] *Esperemos pelo futuro e vamos dizendo acordos (ô). Talvez seja preferível esta pronúncia*, por enquanto, por ser a original.


Embora reconheçam que há hesitações na pronúncia, aquilo que recomendam é que o plural se pronuncie com "ô".



magdala said:


> 3º Eu nunca afirmei que a mudança do Ô no singular para o Ó no plural era uma regra generalizada. Apenas nomeei alguns exemplos onde isso é frequente acontecer.


E eu contrapus que alguns desses exemplos são considerados erros.



magdala said:


> 4º Existe uma infinidade de palavras mal pronunciadas pela população portuguesa com as quais ninguém parece incomodado, até porque se as pronunciarmos bem até soam mal: Lexivia (em vez de Lixívia); cestite (em vez de cistite) e muitas outras que agora não estou lembrada. Não entendo, então, como poderei ofender alguem se pronuncio "visogódos".


Pronúncias como "lexívia" e "cestite" não são incorrectas.
Acrescento, de qualquer modo, que ninguém disse que ficava _ofendido_ com a pronúncia "visigódo".



magdala said:


> 5º Também não percebo porque é que temos que fazer comparações entre o que se fala no Brasil e o que se fala aqui. São nações diferentes, que mesmo que tenham uma lingua mãe comum, essa língua sofreu sérias alterações ao longo dos anos em ambos países seguindo caminhos diferentes. Apesar dos acordos linguísticos que se tem feito, não deixa de existir um grande afastamento. Lembro-me perfeitamente que quando chegaram as primeiras telenovelas brasileiras, ninguém percebia muito bem o que eles diziam, mas com com o tempo fomo-nos acostumando a aqueles termos que hoje nos são bem familiares.


Espero que não leve a mal as minhas correcçõezitas. A julgar pelo seu perfil, não é natural de Portugal. O seu português é bastante fluente, tirando estes pormenorezitos, por isso imagino que já viva aqui há muitos anos. Mas talvez ainda possa aprender uma ou duas coisas novas acerca da nossa língua, como todos nós, não?


----------



## magdala

As suas correcções (e as de quem quer que seja) são muito bem vindas, até porque como tenho o péssimo hábito de não reler  pormenorizadamente aquilo que escrevo, para além de fazer algumas confusões com o espanhol, duas linguas tão parecidas e ao mesmo tempo tão diferentes, faço questão que me corrijam, pois em alguns casos nem sempre são erros de distracção. 

Quanto à minha aprendizagem, não tenho dúvidas, que continuarei a aprender até morrer, não uma, mas uma montanha de coisas novas acerca da língua portuguesa e de tudo o mais que for preciso. É para isso que aqui estou. Não é para isso que aqui estamos todos? Mas que em alguns assuntos reconheço que ofreço alguma resistência em "seguir la corriente" da grande maioria. Quantidade não é sinónimo de qualidade ou de verdades absolutas.

Quanto ao tema em discussão, acho que a conversa já vai longe e estamos com o mesmo problema da "pescada de rabo na boca" ou lá como se chame. Acho que ficou bem esclarecido o que cada um de nós pensa sobre este assunto e só espero que não tenha ficado melindrado com a minha persistência. Par falar com sinceridade *outsider*, até gostei bastante desta nossa "tertúlia" cibernética. 
Espero que não me leve a mal.
Até breve.


----------



## Outsider

Eu também gostei da tertúlia. Bem-vinda ao fórum.


----------



## moura

Não sei se vem muito a propósito, mas já repararam na mania de muitos políticos e intelectuais "bem falantes" em dizer passamos, com o "ssa"fechado em vez de aberto "passámos"?

É um tique ou de facto a evolução linguística aponta para aí? É que só costumo ouvir isto na televisão. Em linguagem oral corrente nunca ouvi (pelo menos em Lisboa e a falar com pessoas de outras regiões).


----------



## jazyk

> Não sei se vem muito a propósito, mas já repararam na mania de muitos políticos e intelectuais "bem falantes" em dizer passamos, com o "ssa"fechado em vez de aberto "passámos"?


Se por fechado você quer dizer nasal, informo-lhe que aqui no Brasil é a pronúncia praticada por todos. Não fazemos distinção entre passamos (presente) e passamos (passado - escrito passámos em Portugal). Lembro-me só de um brasileiro que faz a tal distinção: Sílvio Santos.


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Se por fechado você quer dizer nasal, informo-lhe que aqui no Brasil é a pronúncia praticada por todos. Não fazemos distinção entre passamos (presente) e passamos (passado - escrito passámos em Portugal). Lembro-me só de um brasileiro que faz a tal distinção: Sílvio Santos.



Lembro-me que ouvi essa pronúncia (com "a" aberto) em algumas músicas brasileiras de Cartola, músico que foi considerado o trovador do samba. E também de alguns actores de idade avançada.
Talvez já se tenha usado no passado...(?)


----------



## Outsider

moura said:


> Não sei se vem muito a propósito, mas já repararam na mania de muitos políticos e intelectuais "bem falantes" em dizer passamos, com o "ssa"fechado em vez de aberto "passámos"?


Nisso não tinha reparado, mas parece-me que é uma pronúncia normal em algumas regiões do país.

(Estamos a desviar-nos do tópico. Se queremos falar dos erros de português dos políticos, é melhor pedirmos à Vanda que divida o tópico em dois...)


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Nisso não tinha reparado, mas parece-me que é uma pronúncia normal em algumas regiões do país.



Talvez esses políticos provenham dessas mesmas regiões . Na minha opinião, não é um erro.Também aqui no sul, em muitas zonas, o mais normal é falar-se dessa forma(o que não quer dizer que se deva grafar sem acento a forma verbal no pretérito, uma vez que a norma portuguesa assim o exige). Se repararmos bem, verificamos que alguns sotaques nortenhos (ex: zona do Porto) também não fazem essa distinção, o mesmo acontece nos Açores e, porventura, em outras regiões.
O argumento de que o acento nas formas terminadas em "amos" serve para distinguir o passado do presente não me parece muito coerente. Se isto fosse realmente necessário, também seria lógico existirem grafias diferentes para as formas terminadas em "emos" ou "imos", o que não se verifica. Se o tempo verbal, nestas últimas, é facilmente inferido pelo contexto, escrito ou falado, então o mesmo deveria acontecer em relação às primeiras. E, na prática, é o que efectivamente acontece.


----------



## moura

Pensando melhor, recordo-me que tenho ouvido pessoas, mais do Norte, a dizerem "passamos" da mesma maneira seja passado ou presente.
Mas aqui em Lisboa e também na zona centro (Leiria/Coimbra) onde vivi 18 anos, sempre se fez essa distinção. E só a noto nessas situações que referi. Soa-me mais a um "tiquismo" linguístico.

Por exemplo, sempre disse e ouvi dizer, para o presente: pensamos, ligamos, andamos... e para o passado (com a grafia indicada) _pensámos,ligámos, andámos._


----------



## ana lacerda

Bom Dia

Era bem bom que este forum tivesse a opção (para quem quizesse) de som.
Eu também dou erros a escrever. Muitos deles são por escrever rápido e não passar revista ao texto por preguiça ou pressa; outros são por não saber escrever a palavra correctamente.
Perdoem-me. 
Fico desde já agradecida a sua posterior correção.
Quanto aos ôs e ós, essa discução, quanto a mim se fosse audível teria muito mais sentido e assim já" não se batia no ceguinho".
Bem Haja.


----------

